
Resettable Fuse - TheAceOfHearts
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resettable_fuse
======
TheAceOfHearts
One of the references used in this article, "PolySwitch Resettable Devices
Fundamentals" (PDF) [0], is also worth checking out as it includes a couple
illustrations which help explain how the device works and operates. This might
be a better resource for people who are more visual learners.

[0]
[https://web.archive.org/web/20150122051210/http://www.te.com...](https://web.archive.org/web/20150122051210/http://www.te.com/content/dam/te/global/english/products/Circuit-
Protection/knowledge-center/documents/polyswitch-fundamentals.pdf)

